# 𝗛𝗼𝘄 𝗢𝗳𝘁𝗲𝗻 𝗗𝗼 𝗬𝗼𝘂 𝗪𝗼𝗿𝗸𝗼𝘂𝘁🏋�🚴💪



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

*(�_�)
￼















*


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

It's different each week.

I don't do 'gym', but I go cycling, walking & swimming.

And that can depend on the weather too.

I should do gym, but ehh.
I'd love a treadmill in the house.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I've resently started walking fast 30 minutes a day.


----------



## The courier (Jan 31, 2021)

I walk all around my city, most of the day when I don't have much to do. I feel it and go out there at least for a hour a day each week going to the parks, doing laps is great for me listing to music playing. 

If I had the money (and wasn't lazy with it), I'd totally would get a gym membership I need a treadmill or exercise bike to go even further.


----------



## deafcrossfitter (Nov 30, 2019)

Five times a week at most, four times the least .


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

6-7 days (just for habit sake) (No gym) but I never do so much that it hurts the next day, or that I can't sufficiently recover by the next day. But I do increase it a teensy tiny bit each week for progress.


----------



## lifeaholic (Jan 13, 2021)

Some days be hammock potato under sunshine mellow vibes jus' enjoyin' meself. Other days, be workout 'n soreness 'n enjoyin' meself. fair winds t' ye cap'n.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

I both hate and love this thread. It reminded me how much i have been neglecting it, but i want to get back at being consistent at it.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Today I worked outside. What was unique is I buried an areator tube in a 2 inch trench about 12 feet long to the pond. Had to do that so I can mow the lawn later. Still have to lay the other areator but I got tired.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

I try to make it to the gym at least 5 times a week, but I derail periodically when life gets crazy. Usually takes me a few weeks to get back on track. I missed several months due to working 55 to 60 hours a week. Fortunately that ended a few weeks ago and I'm back to a 40 hour work week now. Made it to the gym 4 days so far this week and I plan to go tomorrow. I have to drag myself there, but I always feel better after a workout.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

1hr aday is the minimum u should work out. I workout 5 days a week to maintain my physique coz I'm lazy.


----------



## Sinuous (Jun 18, 2021)

I walk everyday from 30-90 minutes.


----------



## Angry-Spaghetti (Feb 25, 2021)

I don't really exercise per say. I sort of just don't sit. even at the computer and with my phone i'm always standing. keeps me relatively slim.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Se polr.


----------



## mug_cake (Jul 18, 2021)

I do on average 5 yoga classes a week. Sometimes I'll do 2 classes on 1 day but I'll still count it as 5 days . 

I consider shopping, going for a long walk, or walking to the pool for a swim as exercise. That usually happens once a week. I know it must sound like I really have my shit together but in all honesty I only started yoga a month ago.


----------



## mug_cake (Jul 18, 2021)

Angry-Spaghetti said:


> I don't really exercise per say. I sort of just don't sit. even at the computer and with my phone i'm always standing. keeps me relatively slim.


That's an interesting way to go about it. I'm glad it works out for you. I used to stand for very long periods of time when I worked as a sushi chef. I was only 20 years old but my feet hurt so bad I could cry. I had a padded mat and nice shoes too.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

Depends what counts as exercise, but I do something that tires me a little physically each day, but lately I have done more physical work like weeding, picking berries, carry home groceries etc. and less squats and other workout stuff like that. Haha, I must be in really bad shape though because my stomach muscles hurt badly from _sewing_. How is that possible? I think the consentration and precision made me tense lots of muscles, and I was sewing for around 12 hours it seems. I'd like so swim more, I wish I lived closer to the lakes.


----------



## GusWriter (Jun 13, 2012)

I said 3-4 days, but that's because my 15-20 minute pushups and abs work is just an every morning thing like brushing my teeth. I do upper body weights twice a week, and run twice a week, sometimes those will fall on the same day. I'll often throw something extra in there.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

I run for an hour 4 to 5 days a week and targeted weights.


----------



## Percy (Apr 9, 2019)

Usually, I work out at gym 3 times a week. During lockdown, with all that pandemic thing, I started working out in my back yard and also started practicing yoga. I'm new to this. I'm just on a beginners' level with Yanva yoga , however, I need to admit that I really like it. I never thought yoga can give so much intensity to my body, that its slow pace can be on a par with gym equipment.


----------

